# interview with committee



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Brush up on your math skills and prepare. Since you have already been through part of the process before, you should have an idea of where to improve.
Good luck and just keep trying. You can do it!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Have someone, a buddy sit down across from you and ask some tough questions. Get use to the pressure and try to recall your good points. You have to sell yourself, no one else will do it for you.

Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's all about selling yourself as someone that will be a reliable employee that shows up on time, dressed for and ready to work.

Turn off your phone before going into the interview.


----------



## theoriginalfit661 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you guys.


----------

